

Watch A Cat Unlock The iPhone 5s Using Touch ID And The Fingerprint Sensor - lukashed
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/19/watch-a-cat-unlock-the-iphone-5s-using-touch-id-and-the-fingerprint-sensor/

======
S_A_P
At first this gave me paws, the results could have be catastrophic

------
chatman
This is an infringement on the rights to privacy of a cat.

------
untothebreach
In what way does this "gratify one's intellectual curiosity?"

------
chatman
She was the nyancat, I am not surprised.

